# Facebook contributes to the eventual robot takeover....



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2017)

While I still go to bed every night waiting for that atom collider thing in Switzerland to create a blackhole and swollow the universe, now I can add this to the list.

Facebook shuts down chatbots after they make own language | Daily Mail Online

Facebook has shut down a controversial chatbot experiment that saw two AIs develop their own language to communicate. 

The social media firm was experimenting with teaching two chatbots, Alice and Bob, how to negotiate with one another.

However, researchers at the Facebook AI Research Lab (FAIR) found that they had deviated from script and were inventing new phrases without any human input


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 1, 2017)

LMAO -

I envision crying twenty-somethings while the cliché loose cannon of the group is physically bashing Alice and Bob's hardware with a bat.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> two AIs develop their own language to communicate.



Dop A Mop Nop!


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2017)

Rise of the machines. Gird your loins people!
As your Roomba cleans your floors, it's gathering maps of your house


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2017)

In all honesty, I cannot for the life of me understand why AI is not being regulated in some format.  I'm all for new technology and seeing where we can go, but some pretty smart people, way smarter than me, have said many times that there needs to be some boundaries in where and how AI, is developed and implemented.

The atom crasher doesn't keep me up at night, but it's another "uhhh ah do wut" thought in my head.

I'm just too dumb to understand or be scared of all this stuff. But if the smart people say "hey we should probably watch what we are doing here" I  tend to wonder towards their camp fire.

That all said, I'm currently self identifying as a 4 year old child and want a popsicle.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 1, 2017)

SKYNET at it's infancy.....


----------



## CQB (Aug 1, 2017)

No regulation is going to cause problems; everyone is aware of hacks and their consequences, so what will the impact be on devices in the home? Consider the more everyone relies on machines for everyday function, the more helpless you'll be when it breaks down as you haven't developed the wherewithal to fix it. Ever been compromised by the Google bitch?


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2017)

This would be the fatal error I see in this experiment:


> The bots were also trained to *never give up*.
> 'The new agents held longer conversations with humans, in turn accepting deals less quickly.'
> 'While people can sometimes walk away with no deal, the model in this experiment negotiates until it achieves a successful outcome.'


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2017)

Scientists: We shouldn't play God and create human or animal life.

Scientists: Lets build an AI for the betterment of mankind.

I know I'm oversimplifying, but we can't discuss the moral implications of one without questioning the other. One is flesh and blood so that makes it verboten? C'mon, man...


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2017)

People are convinced that life is carbon based. Until a silicon based being is recognized as sentient, people won't see it as a moral issue.

The book Silicon Follies is one you'd enjoy.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 2, 2017)

This is pretty neat. While I know people are skittish about the rise of artificial intelligence, I think that this is a golden time to create partners that will help us achieve  the next evolutionary step that we are destined for. To be honest, I'm kind of a fan of the singularity where machine and man merge consciousness and achieve a state of quasi immortality and enlightenment. The way I see it, us merging with AI is akin to how some religious orders try to reach enlightenment through the rejection of the physical world. Kind like the concept of a machine with a soul. I figure that in order to successfully expand as a species, there will need to be a part of the population that will have to forgo their physical ties to the world and become something more.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 2, 2017)

I hate Facebook...that is all.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> This is pretty neat. While I know people are skittish about the rise of artificial intelligence, I think that this is a golden time to create partners that will help us achieve  the next evolutionary step that we are destined for. To be honest, I'm kind of a fan of the singularity where machine and man merge consciousness and achieve a state of quasi immortality and enlightenment. The way I see it, us merging with AI is akin to how some religious orders try to reach enlightenment through the rejection of the physical world. Kind like the concept of a machine with a soul. I figure that in order to successfully expand as a species, there will need to be a part of the population that will have to forgo their physical ties to the world and become something more.



If you start talking about _sentience_ I may lose my cool_. _


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 2, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> This is pretty neat. While I know people are skittish about the rise of artificial intelligence, I think that this is a golden time to create partners that will help us achieve  the next evolutionary step that we are destined for. To be honest, I'm kind of a fan of the singularity where machine and man merge consciousness and achieve a state of quasi immortality and enlightenment. The way I see it, us merging with AI is akin to how some religious orders try to reach enlightenment through the rejection of the physical world. Kind like the concept of a machine with a soul. I figure that in order to successfully expand as a species, there will need to be a part of the population that will have to forgo their physical ties to the world and become something more.



I'm kind of a fan where none of this happens at all. I'm also absolutely positive however we have AI deep in the system already; that's not my tinfoil hat speaking, that's just logic. If Facebook is churning out AI, bet your ass the government already did it and is using it, or paid someone to do it and is using it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 2, 2017)

AWP said:


> Scientists: We shouldn't play God and create human or animal life.
> 
> Scientists: Lets build an AI for the betterment of mankind.
> 
> I know I'm oversimplifying, but we can't discuss the moral implications of one without questioning the other. One is flesh and blood so that makes it verboten? C'mon, man...


I'm all for genetic study and engineering.  I think it will take us leaps and bounds in human health and well being.  Cure cancer and shit like that, hereditary heart disease,  MS, ALS, etc, etc. Fucking build super humans, that expands life, knowledge and understanding. I think it's about 15 years overdue, honestly.

But AI? Man in a world where everything  is machines and devices, not having human control seems fucking stupid to me. I think genetic research should be regulated within reason, we don't need new species of elephant sized Tigers or some shit. But a smarter, healthier,  faster and stronger human? Hell yeah! Faster computers and better interface with humanity? Hell yeah! Computer Trans humanism, AI controlled network's and distribution (think food, money, fuel), is a pretty scary thought process. Could be great, could also suck balls for everyone. Not even getting into AI being used to  manipulate the masses.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 2, 2017)

If Elon Musk and Stephan Hawking think it will be the cause of our extinction and should be carefully regulated, well, we may want to listen.   We are quickly reaching a point where we're surpassing our genetic evolution (it could be argued we already have).  Are we becoming god?!  Is there some benefits?  Maybe...but much more significant risk.  I'm not onboard.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 2, 2017)

DISCERN project, University of Texas. Teaching a computer to be schizophrenic.

_...DISCERN began inserting itself into the third person stories, even claiming at one point that it planted a bomb..._


Build a Schizophrenic Computer


To paraphrase _Young Frankenstein_, industrial robotics and automated driving are tinker toys compared to the future of AI.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 2, 2017)

Whatever happened to natural selection?   Maybe AI will be ours as a collective. 

Can we/should we really have a world free of all disease and suffering?  We already have population control issues.  What then?  Law of unintended circumstances is great and there are a lot of ethical and practical questions to be answered.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 2, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Whatever happened to natural selection?   Maybe AI will be ours as a collective.
> 
> Can we/should we really have a world free of all disease and suffering? * We already have population control issues.*  What then?  Law of unintended circumstances is great and there are a lot of ethical and practical questions to be answered.




Well, that's the big problem and the root of all other problems. They'll have to do something about that before they start engineering people that can live 150-200 years. People are already living well into their 90s, many into the 100s...as you mention, surpassing the genetic off switch. I suspect mandatory birth control will happen before too long--as it has in China--with tax incentives or penalties to spur compliance.

Personally, I find the future of AI fascinating even if a bit intimidating. And speaking of China...look for the PRC to ramp up it's AI R&D significantly in the next few years...and I wouldn't look for too many regulations.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 2, 2017)

I kinda doubt that AI technology is as advanced as people think it is. From what I understand AI tech is still in it's infancy and while it may be making leaps and bounds, I doubt we are at a level where it will wipe the human race out. I guess the point that I was trying to make, is that that human nature tends to both screw and save us. I just think that it might be beneficial for us to have a segment of the population that rises past all that through mechanical integration. Kinda like a soul within a machine, or like a favorite grandparent who is always looking out for you; except that they're both machine and man.


----------

